
32 Referral Tactics - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/referral-tactics/?hvid=4AXxpn
======
ivankirigin
4200 words!

If you'd rather watch a video than read, this is an updated version of this
talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMGnOU3lwQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMGnOU3lwQg)

~~~
whatnotests
Thanks for sharing!

